# "life size" painting of a blue whale



## D-EJ915 (May 17, 2008)

WDCS Life size whale &ndash; Das größte Banner der Welt


----------



## TomAwesome (May 17, 2008)

That's kind of neat! I think I'd need a much bigger monitor (or a much lower resolution setting) for that to be life sized, though.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 17, 2008)

Holy shit!

Thats fucking awesome 

I'd hate to be the guy who has to line up that painting when hanging it on a wall!


----------



## playstopause (May 17, 2008)

Fuck, why start with the


Spoiler



eye???


I freaked out for a second.


----------

